# Five Polish Cities.



## Benonie (Dec 21, 2005)

*Update: 12/12/2008: new pics on page 2.*

*Warszaw-Gdansk-Sopot-Gdynia-Torun*

_All pictures are taken August 2007._

*Part I. Warszaw: Modern Town*

1.









2.









3.









4.









5.









6.









7.









8.









9.









10.









11.









12.









13.









14.









15.









16.









17. 









18. 









19.









20.


----------



## MarcinK (Jan 9, 2007)

Great pics (I remember those pics from Warsaw ) Thanks for this thread


----------



## Dr.Jerdo (Nov 10, 2007)

Jeszcze cztery...:cheers:
warsaw is really an interesting and modern city, but I hope you will have that damn highway built in a reasonable time..the actual road to the capital is just terrible..:bash:


----------



## moguai (Sep 27, 2008)

at this picture Warsaw looks very modernhno:


----------



## Benonie (Dec 21, 2005)

moguai said:


> at this picture Warsaw looks very modernhno:


Indeed. I will post pictures of the old town later in this thread.
First some more images of the modern part.

21.









22.









23.









24.









25.









26.









27.









28.









29.









30.









31.









32.









33.









34.









35.


----------



## antigoon99 (Oct 7, 2008)

Benonie said:


>


^^nice and modern city, I like this tower!!! very nice


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Nice photo-tour benonie


----------



## Benonie (Dec 21, 2005)

christos-greece said:


> Nice photo-tour benonie


Thanks! 
More highrises, old and new ones.


36.









37.









38.









39.









40.









41.









42.









43.









44.









45.









46.









47.









48.









49.









50.


----------



## Benonie (Dec 21, 2005)

Wikipedia:


> Most of the city was destroyed during World War II. Next to the remnants of Gothic architecture the ruins of splendid edificies from the time of the Congress Poland and ferroconcrete relics of prewar bilding jutted out of the of rubble.
> 
> After the war many of the historic streets, buildings, and churches were restored to their original form. In 1980, Warsaw's historic Old Town was inscribed onto UNESCO's World Heritage list.



We start at the so called *New Town or Nowe Miasto*.
A misleading name, cause this part of the city dates back from the 14th century and was founded only 100 years after the first city-centre.









2.









3.









4.









5.









6.









7.









8. 









9.









10.









11.









12. We reach thr Old Town or Stare Miasto


----------



## Benonie (Dec 21, 2005)

13. The *Old Town *has got city rights since the beginning of the 14th century.










14.









15.









16.









17. She’s a model?...









18. 









19.…the Old market place: Rynek Starego Miasta









20.









21.









22.









23.









24.









25. Cathedral of Saint Joan.









26. The Royal Palace. Symbol of the city and rebuilt in the seventies.









27. Plac Zamkowy 









28. 









29.


----------



## Benonie (Dec 21, 2005)

30.We leave the Old Town for a walk along Krakowskie Przedmiescie from the Royal Palace to the Lazienkipark









31.









32.









33. 









34.









35. 









36. 









37. 









38.









39. 









40. Nicolas Copernicus.









41.









42.


----------



## Benonie (Dec 21, 2005)

*The Lazienkipark* 

43. 









44.









45.









46.









47.









48.









49.


----------



## JAVICUENCA (Dec 27, 2004)

Lovely Poland, wonderful country!!!


----------



## Benonie (Dec 21, 2005)

^^ Yes indeed!

We take the 'fast' train between Warszaw and Gdansk. A 4 hours ride through the nice nothern landscape.

1. 









2. 









3.









4.









5.









Wikipedia:



> Gdańsk is the city at the centre of the fourth-largest metropolitan area in Poland. It is Poland's principal seaport as well as the capital of the Pomeranian Voivodeship.
> 
> The city lies on the southern edge of Gdańsk Bay (of the Baltic Sea), in a conurbation with the spa town of Sopot, the city of Gdynia and suburban communities, which together form a metropolitan area called the Tricity (Trójmiasto), with a population of over 800,000. Gdańsk itself has a population of 458,053, making it the largest city in the Pomerania region of Northern Poland.
> 
> ...


6. 









7. Trainstation Gdansk Glowny









8. 









Stare Miasto, or Old Town.

9. The old City Hall.









10. Catharinachurch









11. 









12. 









_Glowne Miasto_
13. 









14. 









15. 









16









17.









18. 









19. Ulica Dluga 









20.









21.









22.


----------



## Benonie (Dec 21, 2005)

23. 









24.









25.









26.









27.









28. 









29.









30. 









31.









32. 









33. 









34.









35.









36. 









37.









38.









39. SKM-trains between Gdansk, Sopt and Gdynia.









40. 










Next: Sopot en Gdynia.


----------



## Benonie (Dec 21, 2005)

*Sopot*



> Sopot is a seaside town in Eastern Pomerania on the southern coast of the Baltic Sea in northern Poland, with a population of approximately 40,000.
> Along with Gdańsk and Gdynia, Sopot is part of the trojmiasto (Tricity) metropolitan agglomeration.
> Sopot is a large health-spa and tourist resort destination, well known for the longest wooden pier in Europe, the Molo (at 515.5 meters), from which one can see the Gulf of Gdańsk. _(Wikipedia)_


----------



## Benonie (Dec 21, 2005)

*Gdynia.*



> Gdynia is a city in the Pomeranian Voivodeship of Poland and an important seaport at Gdańsk Bay on the south coast of the Baltic Sea.
> 
> Located in Kashubia in Eastern Pomerania, Gdynia is part of a conurbation with the spa town of Sopot, the city of Gdańsk and suburban communities, which together form a metropolitan area called the Tricity (Trójmiasto), with a population of over a million people. _(Wikipedia)_


SKM-train between Gdansk, Sopot and Gdynia









Gdynia Train Station.









Ulica 10 Lutego.


























































































Dar Pommorza.









Blyskawica









The ferry-terminal 













































Het Oceanographic Museum and Aquarium.









Jozef Konrad Korzniowski, or Joseph Conrad.


----------



## Elvenking (Jul 22, 2008)

You didn't chose the best pics of Gdynia... 

Show modernistic architecture of city centre that is totally unique!

i don't want to spoil your conceptions in thread, but...


----------



## Benonie (Dec 21, 2005)

Nice buildings, but not thàt unique. 
There's a lot of that kind of modernistic architecture in cities as Brussels and Antwerp.
Howaeer, we only stayed in Gdynia for one day, so we couldn't explore the whole city.
But I liked the waterfront very much.
I suppose the skyscrapers there has been finished by now? Do you have any pictures of that towers?


----------



## 6-6-6 (Jan 14, 2008)

hello benonie, nice pics:cheers: do you have a thread about lifstyle of warzaw?


----------



## MarcinK (Jan 9, 2007)

Benonie said:


> Nice buildings, but not thàt unique.
> There's a lot of that kind of modernistic architecture in cities as Brussels and Antwerp.
> Howaeer, we only stayed in Gdynia for one day, so we couldn't explore the whole city.
> But I liked the waterfront very much.
> I suppose the skyscrapers there has been finished by now? Do you have any pictures of that towers?


A lot of new pics of Sea Towers:
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=527679&page=142

for example:
http://images47.fotosik.pl/34/fcceb40d1e07cd71.jpg
http://i36.tinypic.com/2qjdrvb.jpg
http://i35.tinypic.com/ff7eyw.jpg


----------



## Tygrys (Dec 27, 2006)

Thanks for photos Benonie. :cheers:

For sure there's a lot of similar buildings, to one which Elvenking has posted, in Europe. But Gdynia is the only city in Europe, where the whole centre of the city is covered with modernistic buildings, built in that one style.

I've created my own Gdynia's photo thread few days ago, where you can see a lot of modernistic buildings in that city. Link is in my signature.


----------



## Iluminat (Jan 16, 2008)

After all it's one of the youngest Polish cities established in 1929 if I remember right...


----------



## Tygrys (Dec 27, 2006)

^^ In *10.02.1926.* 

Funny thing is that one of the oldest churches in entire region of Pomerania is located in Gdynia. Its St. Michael the Archangel's Church, built in 1124 (only western wall is that old, because church was destroyed and robbed during Swedish Wars). There are few more old buildings in Gdynia. 

EOT from me, cause its not a historical thread about Gdynia.

Benonie- waiting for photos of Toruń.


----------



## Benonie (Dec 21, 2005)

MarcinK said:


> A lot of new pics of Sea Towers


Great project! I wish they built towers like these in our Belgian beach resorts...



Exar Kun said:


> I've created my own Gdynia's photo thread few days ago, where you can see a lot of modernistic buildings in that city. Link is in my signature.


Wow! I agree. If I had known there were such modernistic buildings in Gdynia, I should have stayed longer or visited the inner town.
Thanks for showing.


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Sea towers= very nice towers


----------



## Benonie (Dec 21, 2005)

Exar Kun said:


> Benonie- waiting for photos of Toruń.


Allright, here they come 


On the IR-train between Gdansk and Toruń

1. 









2.









3. 









4. 









5.









6. Torùn - train station.









7. 


> Toruń is a city in northern Poland, on the Vistula River, with population over 207,190 as of 2006, making it the second largest city of the Kujawy-Pomerania Province. The medieval old town of Toruń is a birthplace of Nicolaus Copernicus. It was inscribed onto the World Heritage List of UNESCO as World Heritage Site in 1997. _(Wikipedia)_












8. 









9. 









10. 









11. 









12.









13. 









14. 









15.









16. 









17. 









18. 









19. 









To be continued!


----------



## Tygrys (Dec 27, 2006)

Thank you! Nice photos of Toruń. Shame to say that, but I've never been to that city. Your photos are just one more step of motivation for me to visit Toruń. Maybe next year.


----------



## Benonie (Dec 21, 2005)

^^ Thanks! More Toruń:

20. 









21. 









22. 









23. 









24.


----------



## DocentX (Apr 16, 2003)

Thanx for the photos 

I like Torun a lot :cheers:

Here are my pic from Torun if someone is interested :

http://www.miestai.net/forumas/showthread.php?t=2852

PS. Did you manage to get to Malbork ?


----------



## Benonie (Dec 21, 2005)

DocentX said:


> Here are my pic from Torun if someone is interested :
> http://www.miestai.net/forumas/showthread.php?t=2852


Wow, lots of great pics DocentX


DocentX said:


> PS. Did you manage to get to Malbork ?


Yep, fantastic castle! I'll post some pics later.


----------



## Skyline_FFM (May 25, 2008)

A bunch of good photos of very nice places!!! :applause: Warsaw is an example of how Berlin would look like with skyscrapers!


----------



## Benonie (Dec 21, 2005)

25. 









26. 









27. 









28. 









29. 









30.









31. 









32. 









33. 









34. 









35. 









36.


----------



## Benonie (Dec 21, 2005)

37. 









38. 









39. 









40. 









41. 









42.









43. 









44. 









45.


----------



## Benonie (Dec 21, 2005)

46. 









47.









48. 









49.









50.









51. 









52. 









53. 









54.









55. 









56. 









Next comes Malbork Castle.


----------



## DocentX (Apr 16, 2003)

Benonie said:


> Next comes Malbork Castle.


I am waiting :cheers:

BTW Great pic from Torun - what was your impressions with the city?


----------



## l'eau (Jul 7, 2008)

nice cities:cheers:


----------



## eighty4 (Sep 11, 2005)

Thanks for sharing them. 

Looking at some of the signs in the pictures, i have absolutly no idea how the words are pronounced, whenever i see spanish, italian, french or geman i can pretty much imagine how it would sound even though i dont speak those languages it looks like a really hard language to learn lol


----------



## intervention (Aug 26, 2002)

Lovely pictures, thanks for sharing!


----------



## Benonie (Dec 21, 2005)

DocentX said:


> BTW Great pic from Torun - what was your impressions with the city?


We loved it! 
It's a very authentic place and there's friendly atmosphere in this town. We stayed there for 5 days and it was a very relaxed city to finish our Polish holiday.


----------



## Benonie (Dec 21, 2005)

DocentX said:


> I am waiting :cheers:


Oké, here they come:



> Malbork is a town in northern Poland in the Żuławy region, with 41,000 inhabitants. Situated in the Pomeranian Voivodeship since 1999, it was previously assigned to Elbląg Voivodeship.
> 
> The town was built in Prussia around the fortress Ordensburg Marienburg which was founded in 1274 on the east bank of the river Nogat by the Teutonic Knights. Both the castle and the town of Marienburg were named for their patron saint, the Virgin Mary. This fortified castle became the seat of the Teutonic Order and Europe's largest Gothic fortress. During the Thirteen Years War, the castle of Marienburg was pawned by the Teutonic Order to their imperial soldiers from Bohemia. They sold the castle in 1457 to King Casimir IV of Poland in lieu of their pay. This separated the castle from the city in political terms, as the citizens there did resist Poland.
> 
> Under continuous construction for nearly 230 years, Marienburg Castle/Malbork, is actually three castles nested in one another. A classic example of a medieval fortress, it is the world’s largest brick castle and one of the most impressive of its kind in Europe. The castle was in the process of being restored when World War II broke out. During the war, the castle was over 50% destroyed. Restoration has been ongoing since the war. The castle and its museum are listed as UNESCO's World Heritage Sites.


_Wikipedia_


----------



## WolfHound (Jun 28, 2006)

I love Poland the people there are so nice when I go there a feel at home.


----------



## Skyline_FFM (May 25, 2008)

I would like to see some winter/snow shots of these cities! :cheers:


----------



## DocentX (Apr 16, 2003)

Great photos :cheers::cheers::cheers:

Thanx !!!!!!!


----------



## adas22 (Aug 20, 2008)

pics are beautiful,seems you liked Poland very much. Please visit Poznań, Kraków, Wrocław,Lublin, Zakopane next time, cities are really beautiful.


----------



## Benonie (Dec 21, 2005)

adas22 said:


> pics are beautiful,seems you liked Poland very much. Please visit Poznań, Kraków, Wrocław,Lublin, Zakopane next time, cities are really beautiful.


Yes indeed, Poland is a great place to visit. But with only 3 weeks we had to make a selection. We hope to revisit your beautiful country in the future. Those cities you mentioned are on our _to-visit_-list. 

Thanks for the reactions!


----------



## Rombi (Apr 17, 2010)

Thanks for this photo relation from your journey over Poland.
BTW many places have changed since yours trip, for example revitalised platform in Sopot, wharf in Gdynia and so other.
We have had Local elections recently and in gdynia was the higher support for president of the previous term (87%). There is joke that we have some kind of Lukaszenko (president of Belarus) cause of so high support^^


----------



## Benonie (Dec 21, 2005)

Thanks Rombi. 
We should and shall revisit Poland in the future. But I think we will visit the southern part of your beautiful country.


----------



## daneo2 (Oct 26, 2009)

Hey Benonie, thanks for the pics.
i saw them already on the HHF,
im going in february one week to poland and i'll do the same things as you;
we stay 3 days in Gdansk and 3 days in Warsaw, cant wait!


----------



## Benonie (Dec 21, 2005)

^^ Cool! Don't forget your pullover and gloves. It won't be as hot as August...


----------



## madridhere (Oct 10, 2005)

Lovey Poland. A great coutrywith a great history...these pictures show it.


----------



## Urbanista1 (Sep 13, 2006)

amazing Malbork. This would be a great setting for a medieval film, staging of Macbeth or even a vampire film. Apparently plans are afoot to rebuild that street that is currently lined with commie blocks.


----------



## Marbur66 (Mar 1, 2009)

Urbanista1 said:


> amazing Malbork. This would be a great setting for a medieval film, staging of Macbeth or even a vampire film. Apparently *plans are afoot to rebuild that street that is currently lined with commie blocks*.


That would be incredible. Commie blocks ruin many former eastern bloc cities' landscapes.


----------



## Urbanista1 (Sep 13, 2006)

I think in this case it should be done to complete to medieval ensemble and what a stunning location. When I was in Poland last I could it from the train en route to Warsaw from Gdansk and I so regret not stopping, but Gdansk was so much more intense than I expected.


----------



## Iluminat (Jan 16, 2008)

Marbur66 said:


> That would be incredible. Commie blocks ruin many former eastern bloc cities' landscapes.


They're not going anywhere, perhaps they plan to change the pavement and stuff.


----------



## charliewong90 (Nov 24, 2009)

interestingly charming city.


----------



## Benonie (Dec 21, 2005)

I don't think it's necessary to demolish the commieblocks. They're not that big and don't dominate the area. 
And the main entrance to the castle is on the other side anyway.


----------

